# RCMP charge 2 men with training as terrorists in Pakistan



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2011)

> RCMP in Manitoba have laid terrorism-related charges against two Canadian men police say planned to participate as insurgents in the war in Afghanistan.
> 
> Police allege the two men travelled to Pakistan for terrorist training in firearms, scouting, guerilla warfare and explosives.
> 
> ...







They train in Pakistan and murder all over the world. Pakistan will need to be dealt with sooner or later and giving the ISI money to fund Madrasas who train extremists from very young.

Sooner or later, the keg will explode. Why wait until spring? Deal with it now. 

Mounties lay terror charges against missing Canadians


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 15, 2011)

Good on the Canadians for catching them, these guys are all over the place now. They recently caught a Saudi Student trying to commit terrorism in Texas, he was here on a scholarship too.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 15, 2011)

Those madrassas need to be shut the fuck down, yesterday.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2011)

Too right.


----------



## Jos (Mar 15, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> *Good on the Canadians for catching them*, these guys are all over the place now. They recently caught a Saudi Student trying to commit terrorism in Texas, he was here on a scholarship too.


They Didn't 





> There is no information indicating that the arrests of any Canadian suspects are imminent.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 15, 2011)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > *Good on the Canadians for catching them*, these guys are all over the place now. They recently caught a Saudi Student trying to commit terrorism in Texas, he was here on a scholarship too.
> ...



Huh? so they put their pictures in the paper and pressed charges against them without any arrests?


----------



## waltky (Sep 7, 2015)

Pakistan crackin' down on madrasas funding...

*Pakistan targets funding sources of madrasas to combat terror*
_Sep 7, 2015: Pakistan has frozen more than 200 bank accounts of unregistered religious seminaries in a bid to break the nexus between militants and those who provide them funds._


> The initiative is part of National Action Plan (NAP) which was adopted at the start of the year to eliminate militants, their financiers and facilitators in the aftermath of the Peshawar school attack in which over 150, mostly shool children, were killed.  Commercial banks last week froze over 200 bank accounts of unregistered madrasas on the instructions of the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).
> 
> All banks have also stopped opening fresh accounts of seminaries until they get themselves registered under a new mechanism introduced by the religious affairs ministry.  "Madrasas have declined to reveal their funding sources or register under the new mechanism. This has complicated our task to monitor their accounts under the new policy, which is a key part of the National Action Plan," a senior official of the interior ministry was quoted as saying.
> 
> ...


----------

